# Ford 4500: 1. Hydraulic Pkg Filter Change 2. PS Filter



## kkl (Jun 7, 2011)

1. For the Ford 4500 with the hydraulic package, the owner's manual says to drain the hydraulic fluid prior to changing the filter. Is this really necessary? Will I lose that much fluid just pulling the filter out the top, or is there some other reason for this direction?

2. The manual has a section called "POWER STEERING RESERVOIR (EXCEPT FORD 4500)". However, there is no section for the 4500! Moreover, the picture appears to be exactly what I have. What am I missing?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I have missed this post, perhaps you already got it sorted...
I have no experience from servicing a 4500, but I have a User's Manual for it.

1. You do not need to drain when changing that filter, however you need to lift it very slowly bit by bit so oil can run back. Otherwise you get a mess.
The system has got a suction filter as well, perhaps your manual direction to drain the system concerns that filter?
The suction filter is placed in the bottom of the tank, in the pump inlet. Picture of it from the manual last in this post.

2. It seems that 4500 had various PS-system setups. Some do not have a reservoir like yours, they use oil from the hydraulic system instead. Perhaps your manual was made during a period when there were only non-reservoir setups.



-------------


----------



## kkl (Jun 7, 2011)

Where do you get those great diagrams? They are much better than the manual I have.

I did figure out after the fact that I could have just removed the filter without draining. However, I tried to "follow the book" and ended up making a mess. I opened the drain plug up under the cowling with my funnel in place. However, since I needed a long funnel neck to get the drainage out to a bucket, the oil overflowed the funnel because it didn't drain fast enough. So..., in my effort to avoid making a mess, I made a bigger mess. 

You're also certainly right that the 4500s have a variety of hydraulic setups. The manual I bought doesn't show the setup that I have. I missed that extra screen filter. Also, the section in my manual that says "Power Steering Reservoir (Except Ford 4500)" also doesn't match, since it is what I have. It looks like there are at least two types of PS setups.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

> Where do you get those great diagrams? They are much better than the manual I have.


I happened to have a User's Manual for 4500, or rather it is a "Driver's Handbook". It is in Swedish and has undergone a bad translation from English. They had a really bad day, when text referes to a figure, the have mixed up the figure's id and the letters in the picture...
There is no mentioning of the power steering reservoir or filter change...
But that figure is OK.



> I did figure out after the fact that I could have just removed the filter without draining. However, I tried to "follow the book" and ended up making a mess. I opened the drain plug up under the cowling with my funnel in place. However, since I needed a long funnel neck to get the drainage out to a bucket, the oil overflowed the funnel because it didn't drain fast enough. So..., in my effort to avoid making a mess, I made a bigger mess.


In my book the tell the same, to drain at A. I don't know why you should not drain easier with a bucket under C, that is 3 in the diagram in this post (it is from Messick's). Maybe it is draining too slow through the suction filter.



...


----------



## shaver (Oct 31, 2014)

I have a Ford 4500 backhoe and cannot find the hydraulic filter to change it can anyone help me>?
Its a 1973, diesel 3 cylinders. runs great but I want to change the filter
thanks
[email protected]


----------



## shaver (Oct 31, 2014)

I found it. It was right in front of me all of the time.......;(


----------



## James Jackson (Dec 24, 2019)

4500 Ford Backhoe...Does anyone have a diagram showing the Hydraulic oil reservoir Screen and the Power Steering Screen. This particular tractor uses the Hydraulic oil for the Power Steering. Any Help with this would be Greatly Appreciated.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

James Jackson/

Do you have the tractor's Model Number and Production Code?
http://www.springfieldbiz.com/oaktree/rhcodes_serial.html


----------



## edman06 (Nov 2, 2020)

Hacke said:


> I have missed this post, perhaps you already got it sorted...
> I have no experience from servicing a 4500, but I have a User's Manual for it.
> 
> 1. You do not need to drain when changing that filter, however you need to lift it very slowly bit by bit so oil can run back. Otherwise you get a mess.
> ...


Do you have a part # for the suction filter ? been looking for one. thank you


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

edman06 said:


> Do you have a part # for the suction filter ? been looking for one. thank you


Hi edman06, welcome to the forum.

As far as I can understand, it is #67 in the diagram. Part Number C7NND893A.
Is it not just a metal screen that you are supposed to clean and reuse?






(4500) - 3 CYL INDUSTRIAL TRACTOR (1/65-12/74) (05K01) - HYDRAULIC SYSTEM - 4500 New Holland Constructuion







avspare.com


----------



## edman06 (Nov 2, 2020)

Hacke said:


> Hi edman06, welcome to the forum.
> 
> As far as I can understand, it is #67 in the diagram. Part Number C7NND893A.
> Is it not just a metal screen that you are supposed to clean and reuse?
> ...





Hacke said:


> Hi edman06, welcome to the forum.
> 
> As far as I can understand, it is #67 in the diagram. Part Number C7NND893A.
> Is it not just a metal screen that you are supposed to clean and reuse?
> ...


Hacke,
Thank you , I’ve been looking for this a while, even tried dealership and other part places with no luck. Hopefully I can get it with the part number,
Again many thanks


----------

